# Alternative to ShopTemp?



## ssaw (Sep 30, 2010)

I've got some problems with ordering via DHL...  #it's a long story# ... Then I got refunded and all, and after that they said they'll ask their warehouse team about the best way to ship to my place. Well, I was told that they cannot ship to here at all( It's not a remote location or anything, actually a capital )( and my flag is wrong, I'm not in USA).
Don't get me wrong, I'm not angry or complaining about a ShopTemp, I'm just asking about some shop as good as this one, and that ships with EMS.

Thanks.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 30, 2010)

than where are you from?


----------



## ssaw (Sep 30, 2010)

Russia, not that it matters.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2010)

try gamekool.com ? they have a good reputation and apparently ship worldwide.
Hope you won't have any further problems with HK based shops.


----------



## whatthehell (Sep 30, 2010)

Try goldenbridge.hk they use

UPS
UPS - the world's largest package delivery company. Usually, it takes 3-5 business days.


DHL
DHL - the global leader in international express.Usually,it takes about 3-5 business days.

EMS
Express mail service is provided by China post.Usually,it takes about 7-10 business days.


Registered HK post
We can offer you a tracking No., it usually takes about 7-20 days. The shipping days will be different depend on different countries, areas.

I have used them several times.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 30, 2010)

well yeah it does kinda matter because if you're in the US I'll recommend RHS because they're in the US
or if you're in Canada than I'll recommend a site from Canada, like mygamingmart.com.


----------



## ssaw (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I'll try to read about them.



			
				RoMee said:
			
		

> well yeah it does kinda matter because if you're in the US I'll recommend RHS because they're in the US
> or if you're in Canada than I'll recommend a site from Canada, like mygamingmart.com.



Well I think that a Europe based shop that ships worldwide would be nice.


----------

